# Put my Girl down today



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

I found this site today after searching for info on German Shepards. My faithful girl of 10.5 yrs had to be put down this am. Her death was totally unexpected and very very sad. It is the first time in 40 years that a german shepard was not in the house to greet me when I came home. Her companion died last year. He was a GSD rescue from a shelter who had been abused and was the most loyal dog I ever had for 11 yrs. my heart is so sad today....saying good bye to my girl and best friend.

I love this breed and while some say it is too soon, I plan to try and rescue one as soon as possible. I have had 8 GSD's in the past 40 years, each one was a loving, loyal and beautiful companion. 

So blessed are we that have had them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She will be waiting for you at the bridge.



David Winners


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Their time with us never feels like enough. 
My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. GSDs truly are a special breed. The time with them is always too short.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How heartbreaking, your home must be too quiet right now.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It breaks my heart everytime I read these posts about having to put thier dog down knowing that I will be in the same situation one day myself. She is in a much better place now. May she RIP now  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry. I hate that silence when you come home......


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*So sorry*

I feel for you. Sorry for your loss. You decide when to get another dog, it is never to soon.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. I had to do the same last week and it was also very sudden. It is never easy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry, sounds like you really take good care of your dog's, you can take comfort in that and you gave them a great life. My Lucy of almost 11 years passed last saturday, I know what you are living right now, good luck and take care.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a difficult time, the emptiness is so overwhelming. Peace be with you and your memories..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*heartfelt thanks*

I am so glad i found this site...I am heartbroken still missing my girl....she was a happy happy shepherd.....always smiling....

as i had posted i have always had two GSD's so losing one always meant their mate was here...but now coming home to an empty house without that GSD companionship is very difficult

thanks so much for the kind words...i know all of you that have lost your loved friend know exactly what this all means

i posted on another forum...i was planning on getting a rescue but with my 3 yr old grandchild living here it might not be a good idea....there is an adjustment with a rescue (have had 3)....a puppy might be best and then rescue one later for a companion and the puppy one can show the rescue the deal here....that is usually what has happened

the last rescue from newark i got had the mange, had been beaten, had part of his ear missing but after he learned from my female he was a loving, loyal and wonderful dog...he tried so hard each and every day and he was extra special because of that....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of faithful happy girl. I belive she and her old buddy are watching over you on over the bridge. Take care .

maggi


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. They do make our lives so much fuller. Sounds like they had a wonderful life living with you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. Nothing heals a broken heart better than a wet nose. I'm glad you are considering another shepherd. Rescues are great. A good rescue will be able to match you with the right dog. Some adult dogs are great with kids. Rescues have puppies too, if that is what you prefer. 

We would love to see pictures of your girl, if you are up to posting any. 

Hugs!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of your girl


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

picture of my girl


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a pretty girl, I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

she was a happy dog....always happy and squirming with joy....she would hum really loud when you came home and twirl....she loved everyone....

its very hard without her but we are blessed to have them in our lives for the time we do....

she missed her mate very much and when he passed she lost weight...she bonded with the cat as you can see


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes she has a smile in both pictures, such a pretty girl, and im so sorry for your loss. lori


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures. Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss.
I know how you feel.
All my best to you!
Eric


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

She was a beautiful girl! Exemplifies the breed, watching over kitties, even!

My 10-1/2 yo female passed almost a month ago as well. I can't imagine your loss, though, because I still had two younger dogs at home to distract me. 

You sound like you have a safe and comfortable home to offer your next dog  Lucky dog!

RIP, sweet departed. Run free!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. We too lost our boy and I couldn't face an empty house so we got another. For some it heals the heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet looking girl. I'm really sorry that you lost her. I know how hard it is to go home and not be greeted by a happy face and wagging tail. But thank you for wanting to rescue another dog in need. It will help heal your heart and ease some of the loneliness. :hugs:


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

She was beautiful. I am So sorry but can tell you she was blessed to have an owner like you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Youll be in our prayers


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful girl, bless her heart. welcome to the board. everyone here understands. my husband always says losing one allows us to know another. and they are all so incredibly special, each in their own unique sheppie way. take care.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Maya and Vinne were both beautiful dogs-----and I know they were well loved.

It hurts to lose old friends.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful girl!!!:wub:
Many hugs to you! She's an angel. 
:hug:


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

First- I am so sorry for your loss and the hole in your heart right now. Blessings to you. Second- welcome here and I hope you fight a pup to welcome you home soon.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

GSDLADY_2 said:


> I love this breed and while some say it is too soon, I plan to try and rescue one as soon as possible. I have had 8 GSD's in the past 40 years, each one was a loving, loyal and beautiful companion.
> 
> So blessed are we that have had them.


I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put my 9 month old GSD down on 8/30/2013 due to severe health issues. I did not deal with that to well and it was suggested to me I may want to get another puppy. I thought it was to soon. I'm sure others did too, but we got one on 9/2/13. For me it ended up being not to soon at all.


----------



## ChanceRider (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I recently experienced the loss of a beloved GSDx and couldn't bear not having that wet nose there to greet me. I recently adopted a 2 yo shelter GSD who is quickly filling the void. 

I look forward to seeing future posts and pics of your new friend!

~Eve


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss, shes such a beautiful dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose such a dear family member. Find comfort in your memories, & the beautiful life you shared. We couldn't stand the silence after our last girl passed. Shortly after, we acquired a male. And, now, he's filling our lives with joy, & greeting us when we come home.


----------



## Big Art (May 7, 2013)

it's like losing a child. Let her death be the rescue of a shelter dog. She would like that.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss..


----------

